# 3 weeks for 1



## ronandjoan (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm not sure whre this info goes, but Platinum Interchange just posted a special where if you deposit a week, you can get a week exchange plus TWO bonus weeks with 120 days ahead to book them.  This is a great deal.

Only certain deposit  dates will work -- write them if you need.


----------



## MaryH (Sep 15, 2012)

Some of the grid did not make a lot of sense.  San Franciso only part of the year when others gives the whole year on prime grid.


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 16, 2012)

MaryH said:


> Some of the grid did not make a lot of sense.  San Franciso only part of the year when others gives the whole year on prime grid.



I only saw 2 areas that were for all year, Hawaii and New orleans.  They are in Californai themselves so they know their California market....most of the dates made sense to me, it seemed that's when the most people would want to go to those places.

You'll note that Orlando is not listed....that made sense to me too.:


----------



## MaryH (Sep 17, 2012)

Internationally for PI London is all year.  Whereas SFX finetune their London..


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 18, 2012)

MaryH said:


> Internationally for PI London is all year.  Whereas SFX finetune their London..



All the better


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Sep 19, 2012)

*Special good until 9/26/12*

We are glad the email special is a successful one
Deposit one week from the requested locations and get:
3 Weeks on Deposit 
One (1) Regular Week *No booking restrictions
Two (2) Bonus Weeks *120 day booking restriction

Please contact a Vacation Counselor for the list of Qualifying Resorts
This special is over on 9/26/12


----------

